# How long to drive across France?



## guyd (Apr 27, 2011)

My family have booked a house near Toulouse, in July. We are doing our maiden voyage (eek) in our new camper (the one in my avatar) to there...

I am using LD lines Portsmouth to Le Havre - google suggests going via the 'terrorifique' around paris - I veto'd this and went via Le Mans - 573 miles @ 56mph max 11 hours?

new baby on board - 9 months old at the mo'

Cripple wife  on board in a wheel chair.

Currently toying with:-
leave 0800 UK, arrive 1200 drive to 1700
next day 0900 to 1700 drive - but stop every two hours for baby?

How long would you leave for this journey?


----------



## vwalan (Apr 27, 2011)

hi. i would allow two full days. i always reckon its 3 days to go from roscoff to andorra. go from le mans to angers or tours  then poitiers  then angouleme .periguueux .then go through grande roc and saralat la canada ,drop down to cahors ,montauban your there. overnight in a small village called gourdon well just north of it by the lakes .may not be the most direct route but i find it very interesting . houses on cliffs . river in perigueux. nice air de repose near saumur . all depends if you are hurrying or having a nice drive. have fun.


----------



## GeoNomad (Apr 28, 2011)

This is a trip I have made countless times over the past 30 years...

It is quite possible to go from Calais to Andorra in a long day with 2 drivers, but not fun.

2 days is comfortable. 3 days with no tolls and no motorway driving - my personal preference - but perhaps not in the MH in your avatar...

_How Long to Drive Across France?_ I could answer that question in months not hours or days...

If you are not passing Paris during the morning or evening rush hours, there is no reason to avoid the peripherique. Most times I have gone around it, we have arrived with trepidation and it has been easy driving. I wouldn't go out of my way to avoid it.

Peter


----------



## Trippytinker (Apr 28, 2011)

3 days comfortably. France is deceptively BIG and what looks a short drive on the map can turn out to be a slog if you're running to a tight deadline.
Anyway it's far too nice to rush through.


----------



## Haaamster (Apr 28, 2011)

Is this house called The Secret House by any chance?


----------



## Kontiki (Apr 28, 2011)

I would agree that you could do it in a day (with a couple of drivers) done it in 2 days from Calais to Hendaye (on the Spanish border) but it was tiring. 3 to 4 days without taking any toll roads is better & more relaxing. France is a big country, most of the main roads are very good & there isn't really any need to take toll roads. If you are in a motorhome/camper there are plenty of aires to stop overnight.


----------



## guyd (Apr 29, 2011)

Cant do it with two drivers - hes a bit young... The mrs used to have 7.5 ton entitlement, but after her accident back in 1999, the dvla removed it, with no explanation.

Im happy to do N roads, but not too much minor roads, as I dont have that much experiance driving the beastie...

Alan - got any decent truck based maps of france I could borrow? I have to go to Truro fairly soon...


----------



## David & Ann (Apr 29, 2011)

Alan - got any decent truck based maps of france I could borrow? I have to go to Truro fairly soon...[/QUOTE]
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi Guyd, Truro is in Cornwall, you don't need French maps to get there☺☺☺.  know, only kidding ☺☺


----------

